# Cooking ABT & Pork Butt



## johnnyjr (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello all! I definitely want to try my first attempt with ABT's. But also want to smoke a pork butt. My concern is will the jalapeños juices somehow enter the pork butt? Should I not cook the two at the same time or is it just a matter of placing the items correctly in the smoker. Thanks for any advice. New to smoking!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 10, 2016)

i would it's about placement just put the butt on top or next to it and you should be good to go


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 12, 2016)

JJ, I would cook the ABTs on top of the butt, they won't drip much (just some bacon fat mostly). You don't want pork butt juice all over your ABTs  IMHO.


----------

